# Sciatic nerve pain at 5/6 weeks?



## NewOne1986

Has anyone experience it this early? I have had pain/numbness radiating down the right side from my lower back to my knee. I had horrible sciatica pain in my first pregnancy ont he same side, but not until later on. I did have an injury to my tailbone (that no doctor was able to determine what was wrong, even with xrays and MRIs) this winter. 

Just wondered if anyone else is experiencing this early on?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've had it for a few weeks as well. Like you I got it in my last pregnancy towards the end, saw a physical therapist for it after my pregnancy. She said it's really common in pregnancy. I think it's acting up early this time because I has already happened in the past and doesn't take much to aggrevate the issue. Mines not severe (yet) but like you said, you had an injury to your tailbone so that may make it more likely to be severe.

Hope it gets better!!


----------



## Bonster

I thought I was the only crazy one. This is my first baby but for about a week my sciatic has been hurting me. I can't find anything that helps but it is also not the worst pain in the world. No suggestions but wanted to share in your pain.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

experienced this a couple times as well early on


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Oh honey you have my sympathy. I had awful sciatic pain in the later stages of my last pregnancy. Not fun. I haven't heard of anyone having it that early but I guess it's possible. Good luck and hope it goes away for a while.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I have had this several times in my various pregnancies. For me the only relief is to go to a chiropractor once a week. I hope you can find a way to make it better :hugs:


----------



## NewOne1986

thanks everyone for your input. Glad (but not, because don't want anyone to experience pain) that I am not the only one!

Sevenladybugs~the chiropractor sounds llike a great idea. especially since reg doctors won't have any solution besides pain killers & its not only the pain, its the numbness that bothers me.


----------



## PeanutBean

Ditto I had it last time and have already been suffering with it for some weeks. Sometimes it doesn't go away. My sister continued with it between her pregnancies. It sucks doesn't it?!


----------



## 1stimemommy2b

I am 6 1/2 weeks pregnant and I also have sciatic pain. I've been experiencing the pain for about 4 days. I was pregnant 2 years ago (ended in m/c) and had the same thing but not til about 9 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Shashua

You mommies that experience Sciatic Pain, tell me, did it sometimes feel like the pain even hurt up inside you?

I have had 2 pregnancies in the last year (that both unfortunately ended in m/c) and I experienced a pain, that almost radiated up into my vagina, on the left side. I showed 2 different Doctors, exactly where I was hurting, and how it would affect my leg and bum, and they said it was Sciatica, but I was skeptical.

I just hope they are right, and its nothing else... Im pregnant again and its already starting right away and Im only 5 weeks along!


----------

